# Liquid Logic Manta Ray



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Wanted to Know you guys opinions. Any one used one?
http://www.kayakshed.com/prod/MantaRay12324.cfm


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

Jebson, I have had a Manta Ray 14 for a little less than a year. That is one dry boat. I am 6', 230 lbs. I have a Tarpon 120 that I get a little wet in, but the MR sits you up and there is little or no water in the scuppers. It paddles straight and fast, but isn't the most maneuverable boat in the rivers I fish sometimes. The 12 footer may be better at that. All in all, it is one fine fishing machine. Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*You like better than the Tarpon>>>*

I had been wanting a tarpon 120 but came accross a pretty good deal on a Manta Ray...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Great Kayaks, and they are not made far from you (in Greensboro by Legacy Paddlesports). Legacy has made some improvements, so look for a 2007 model.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

ruthless said:


> Great Kayaks, and they are not made far from you (in Greensboro by Legacy Paddlesports). Legacy has made some improvements, so look for a 2007 model.


What kind of improvements? I was about to purchase an 06 model till you mentioned changes. Are they major or subtle?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

They eliminated the plug in the bottom of the seat, and use different fasteners to attach the rigging. They are also using a better plastic.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

_____ said:


> What kind of improvements? I was about to purchase an 06 model till you mentioned changes. Are they major or subtle?


I saw a post on another forum that Appomatox River Company has a sale on 12' Liquid Logic Manta Rays for $600 and the 14' for $650.
I contacted them by e-mail they informed me that they were 2006 models. I asked what the difference was in the 2006 and 2007models.
Here is a quote from the e-mail
"The difference between the 2006 and the 2007 Manta Rays is with the scupper hole."
Some one told me that the 2006 had a problem with where the scupper hole was placed.It had a tendency to wear at the scupper hole.
I'm wondering how long it would take the hole to wear out has any one had this problem on their Manta Ray?
"You got to do a lot to wear a hole out".
Maybe Cory can shed more light on this.
I'm still considering looking at them.
In the e'mail they also said that they were having a big Demo day
up in Farmville June the 9th on Manta Rays and 500 other boats to try out.
Wish it is was earlier, but then again the weather isn't to good right now.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

They are talking about the plugged drain hole in the seat, I would not call it a scupper plug, they are supposed to drain.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

According to what the local rep said the mods are primarily in the hardware and screws. I have a first year one. The hardware and rigging is not that great but is not really that big an issue. If any of the screws were to cause a problem, they are easily replaced. The bungy arrangement is poor but I took it off anyway in preference to using my own. I paid 680 for my 12 at WRO so those are good prices. I don't think you'll go wrong or be dissatisfied with the boat.WRO is having their demo day in mid May if you want to test ride.


----------



## We_Got_A_Floater (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Guys. I'm a newbie to the boards and thought I would chime in here. I just took advantage of the $650 deal at ARC for the 2006 Manta Ray 14 and so far, I have no complaints about the boat. To back up other's points, it's definitely drier than most SOTs. The main difference between the 06 and the 07 is indeed the drain hole at the back of the seat. The reason the 2007 model eliminated this was because heavier people fishing rocky rivers for smallmouth were complaining that rocks were grabbing ahold of the hole since below the seat is the area that sits the most below the surface. Since my main use will be fishing the Virginia Beach area, I prefer to have this drain plug.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

The problem with the drain plug is that it sits so low that if you leave it out, you sit in water all day. It is hard to remove and put back in also unless you have long thin fingers. The boat would be better without it altogether in my opinion.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

When I got my MR 12 I took the seat drain plug and threw it in the trash because I knew my yak would get swamped by waves all the time anyway. 

Tom


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Never heard so much fuss over a hole. 
Guess you could leave the plug in or out all the time !
Are thes Manta Ray's as stable as the Redfish and theProwler in which some say they can stand up in?
Not that i would want to try it.
I fell in the bath room last wee after wife cleaned the floor and left it soapy
Think she set a trap!


----------



## C.Salp (May 30, 2002)

"Since my main use will be fishing the Virginia Beach area, I prefer to have this drain plug."

Indeed.

I'm puzzled as to why they took the seat drain hole out of the 14-foot Manta Ray model.

The 10's and 12's are what people are going to use in rocky smallmouth rivers.

CS


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

ill be getting the manta ray 12 in a few months as well. havent decided on a color yet. set it beside a tarpon 12, and a prowler 13 and seems by far a better thought out yak.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

Went ahead and took advantage of the App deal on a MR14. Purchased an 06 in Yellow and hope to hit the water this weekend. :fishing:


----------



## tbuchta (Jul 30, 2007)

*Initial Experience with the "the hole"*

I'm considering purchasing a MR 14 as well. For those who bought the 14 what has been your experience with this supposed flaw? 

Also, if it is a defect do you think LL would replace it? 

Thanks


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

tbuchta said:


> I'm considering purchasing a MR 14 as well. For those who bought the 14 what has been your experience with this supposed flaw?
> 
> Also, if it is a defect do you think LL would replace it?
> 
> Thanks


What flaw or defect do you speak of? I have had no problem at all with my MR14. I see ARC still has some 06's going for $600, that is a hella deal!


----------



## tbuchta (Jul 30, 2007)

*Manta Ray Problem*

Sorry, I was referring to the problem talked about earlier in this thread with the drain plug located under the seat on the 2006 models.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

The drain plug under the seat is gone, I believe. While you may not have water "splashing" up through the scupper hole, you now have a bowl under your seat in which water will collect. If you hit rough water or splash a lot of water while paddling, you will get water pooling underneath you.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey T,

I have the 07 model w/o the scupper hole at the bottom. One of the reasons why I bought this boat was the reviews saying that it is one of the driest boats. I haven't had any problems w/ it collecting water. I've only been out there twice, but the second time was a rough one and didn't get wet at all.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## tbuchta (Jul 30, 2007)

*Question on 2006 Manta Ray*

I'm not being very clear with my question...

I'm thinking about buying the 2006 model that had the drain under the seat that cause at least one person a problem with leakage. The 2006 model is on sale at ARC for $600.00. It sounds like to me that there shouldnt be a problem unless you are pretty hefty (gentleman with the problem said he weighed 300 lbs) and do a lot of shallow rocky creekin. 

I wanted to know if the folks who actually bought the 2006 model thought it was likely to be a problem.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're also 300 lbs and fish near a bunch of rocks, then I would say that you will probably have this problem. In fact if you are fishing over rocks period and you're not light as a feather, you have the potential to have this problem with just about any boat. After all, it's only plastic...


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had the Manta Ray for over a year now and use it heavily. No problems don't worry yourself my biggest problem was deck rigging coming loose easy fix with a few stainless bolts and nuts. My friend bought a prowler I've paddled both and the MAnta Ray is definetley my choice...GREAT BOAT!!!!!!!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The Manta Ray is going to undergo a brand change and will become a member of the Native Watercraft line up. Liquid Logic is going to go back to whitewater boats.

The Native model will be outfitted with the new seat found on the Re3dfish and the Ultimate. There are more changes that will go public in the next few days.

As for the removal of the seat plug, it was causing problems in the molding and eliminatiine it made things easier for production.

Stay tuned for more!


----------

